
Intel patches remote hijacking vulnerability that lurked in chips for 7 years - based2
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/05/intel-patches-remote-code-execution-bug-that-lurked-in-cpus-for-10-years/
======
igtztorrero
7 years ?????? WTF intel !

